# sharm el sheikh, Egypt



## ornata (Nov 27, 2007)

hello

some pictures from the area + the pyramids

Unfortenly I did not find any scorpions or spiders(or anything else), the area is very dry, it is like walking on a other planet!!

But if you like snorkling and diving, this is the perfect place to visit


----------



## ahas (Nov 27, 2007)

Beautiful place.  Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Binky/Carol (Nov 28, 2007)

Okay, so can we do a major hate on you!! WOW. NICE pics, nice place.
Hope you had a blast.!!


----------



## Truff135 (Nov 28, 2007)

That is some breathtaking stuff.  While part of me is curious and wants to know everything about those ruins and would like to go digging around, mostly I hate seeing it getting picked apart and analyzed.  Sometimes I wish we could just leave things alone and admire from afar.
That water is so beautiful, too!  You can see right to the bottom.  Speaking of water, remind me to _never_ swim in the same water as that crazy-scary fish.  If I ever saw that thing I think I'd have a heart attack right there on the spot.
Those are amazing pictures!  Egypt and everything about it has always fascinated me so it's great to be able to see such wonderful pictures like that.  Thanks for sharing!


----------



## ornata (Nov 28, 2007)

Thank you very much!!

I also tried to finde som wildlife on land, but it was just to dry!!

Next time I will vist Turkey and try to get som nice scorpion, and maybe chaetopelma gracile, photos

Cheers


----------



## funnylori (Nov 30, 2007)

Fantastic photos! Thank you for sharing.


----------



## Devilkeeper (Dec 1, 2007)

I went to a place called Soma bay, very near sharm el shiek for scuba diving. It was incredible, and a high recommedation for anyone. I was lucky enough to see a couple of scorpion while i was out there, but nothing extremely uncommon.


----------



## M.F.Bagaturov (Dec 19, 2007)

There are obviousely some russian tourists in one of the picture, I feel em even they shot from the back


----------



## ornata (Dec 19, 2007)

M.F.Bagaturov said:


> There are obviousely some russian tourists in one of the picture, I feel em even they shot from the back


Yes, that is true, there were a lot of russian people there


----------



## M.F.Bagaturov (Dec 27, 2007)

No matter of this hope You had a good vacation


----------



## Rydog (Dec 27, 2007)

well the Russians did build the Aswan dam...


----------



## Rain_Flower (Jan 12, 2008)

I am extremely jealous. I would give my left arm to travel to places like this...


----------

